# a tour of my 225 and equipment



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube - Saltyfish's mixed reef tank tour


This tank has been set for 9 months and is lit by all LED's 



11months
‪Saltyfish's 225‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks awesome! I wish I had money and space to set up a tank like that...


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok wholly crap that is one hell of a setup. The 225 / Frag / Ref all look great.

What's the big fatty fish in the 225?


----------



## SC6988 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is so nice!


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> Ok wholly crap that is one hell of a setup. The 225 / Frag / Ref all look great.
> 
> What's the big fatty fish in the 225?


Male Naso with streamers


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for the comments!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

nice tank!


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a bad case of tank envy. How beautiful!


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

AWESOME is all i can say. 


still learning about saltwater  im getting into saltwater sooner or later  


problem being i move to a new place every year or so cause of my job makes it kinda hard to get that size of a tank


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, saltwater is the way to go


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm glad I took the time to view. Inspiring to say the least. My 30 gallons is so tiny lol 

It's not the size that matters? **cough**


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

sorry levi.. size is important.. you just get more out of it haha


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

hey, in my opinion a 30 gal. is pretty big. This 225 is huge! I have a 12, soooo....yeah. You see what I mean.


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

As long as your happy, gallons mean nothing, but the effort it takes to keep a reef is what keeps addicts coming back  *old dude*old dude *r2


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

Kaiden32 said:


> hey, in my opinion a 30 gal. is pretty big. This 225 is huge! I have a 12, soooo....yeah. You see what I mean.


your 12 is nice though


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

Levi said:


> your 12 is nice though


that's what she said harharhar!

couldn't resist xD


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow!! Amazing setup, I cant wait till I get my chance to have a system like this. Beautiful coral colonies, how long have you been growing the Green SPS on the right of your display tank? A frag tank with hosting clownfish was just icing on the cake!


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have had it a couple years


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

all i can say is i need a better paying JOB, looks amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah, more money is always nice. Levi, thanks for the complement. I need to post a more recent picture of the tank. Things are coming along nicely.
Oh yeah...except that diatom bloom from me leaving the lights on WAY too long...harhar...  *r2


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet. Love the light set up.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

OMG! I nearly got off watching that. That is the total package. All bow to the fish God! *W

That song is great also. The band sounds familiar. Who is it and what is the name of the song if you would be so kind.


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

The band is 12 stones and the name on the song is stay


----------



## vman (May 17, 2011)

wow that band sounds so much like third day,do a search on youtube and see what i mean.

your tank is as we say down under,the bees knees,ducks nuts..............


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube - ‪saltyfish's 225 saltwater mixed reef tank LED light phases‬‏


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

YouTube - ‪reef octopus br 140 bio pellet reactor‬‏


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll sell you my 14 inch female naso for a good price  

Love the tank man, it looks awesome.


FYI:

Heres my girl.


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

:fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

wow just wow


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

‪Saltyfish's 225‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

‪Saltyfish's frag tank and equipment‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

saltyfish808 said:


> ‪Saltyfish's 225‬‏ - YouTube


please check out new 11 months video *w3*w3


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

ordered a new skimmer










reef octopus hurricone cat 3 with reeflo orca gold pump


----------



## gizzim101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

thats a really really cool tank man, jealous of the color it must bring to the room its in =D


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

well after all kinds of hassle, and having to go with a different skimmer than the hurricone, i will be picking up my new skimmer this week

Super Reef Octopus XP-8000 External Cone Protein Skimmer










Super Reef Octopus® 16” External Cone Skimmer
* Dimensions: 24”x20.5”x38”
* Rated up to 1500gal.
* Features the new Bubble Blaster HY10000S 130watts 97% efficiency Max Flow=2600gph 
* High quality machine welded cast acrylic construction
* High performance design
* Recommend 1200gph feed pump.
* 3 year warranty on Bubble Blaster pump. 1 year warranty on skimmer. Lifetime warranty on support.


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

Super Reef Octopus XP-8000Ext cone protein skimmer - YouTube


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

looks bad ***!


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

new skimmer is really starting to break in and produce some nasty stuff!


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

my new toy 








super reef octous cr 5000 duel


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

super reef octopus cr 5000 duel - YouTube


----------

